# Heart of the Matter Farm 2019 kidding



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 5, 2018)

I have 13 does to kid starting January 12th till sometime in march.
I know 10 for sure are bred. The other 3 I did not see the "deed" being done. 6 are bred to my 6 year old buck. And 7 are bred to my 9 month old buck.

Here are my girls


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 5, 2018)

Here are the boys


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2018)

Very nice looking animals! Thanks for sharing the pics. Do they really live in an upstairs apartment?   Penthouse Boers? Hmmm that would make an interesting farm name...


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 5, 2018)

It use to be a dog house before we moved in. And yes they have a upstairs to sleep in. They love the ramp. They love jumping off the side where the pegs are missing.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 5, 2018)

I didn't even notice the stairs until latestarter pointed it out! I had to go up and double check. That's crazy! What a cool set up. Good luck with all the kiddings. You should be really busy!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 9, 2019)

Anna is getting closer. She is due the 12th. But could go anytime. I love my barn camera.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 12, 2019)

No babies yet. She had some discharge yesterday. She has some on her tail. This is the first year I have a due date for her. So I not sure if she goes on it or is late. Busy day keeping an eye on her. And I also have 1 due in 5 days, Last year she went on her due date.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 12, 2019)

Babies babies babies where


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

So had a very long night. To sum up everything.... Anna had her babies. I was having problems and had to call the vet. Vet help deliver 2 boys. 1 dead and 1 alive. About 10-15mins after vet left she popped a girl out. And the vet checked to make sure there was no more in her too. So all this started at 11 pm Jan 13th and I went to bed around 4:30am Jan 14th. Now up at 6:30 to get kids ready for school.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2019)

I am so sorry about the boy but aleas two made it and my goodness that's a late night!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2019)

Was the little girl ok?  Sure hope so!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes the girl. Is fine. Mommy and babies are good.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 14, 2019)

Congratulations,  they are adorable


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2019)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Yes the girl. Is fine. Mommy and babies are good.


Yay!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 14, 2019)

So sorry you had such a long, rough night. Congrats on the two beautiful survivors. Shame you lost the one. You need to find a vet with longer arms!   Hope you get a chance to catch up a little rest yourself.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 14, 2019)

Not so sure the goat would have appreciated that Latestarter . And they are so cute!!!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 14, 2019)

Very cute! Congrats


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! Not sure how the vet missed one. I’ve done several “sweeps” on goats to make sure they are done and can see how it could occur if done too quickly. (You’d think he/she would know better.) Glad the survivors are doing well! Cuties!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 15, 2019)

The vet that was on call that night. He told me up front he does not mind helping with tough delivers but he does not know anything aboit goats. He is more the a cow vet. The 2 vets that do know about goats was not on call that night. But if he had to he wpuld have called them. Before he pulled babies out he actually check her uterus to makes sure the was no holes. Because of what I thought at the time was intestings. And he only felt 2 then
 And when he pull the 2 out he went in again to double check. He took his time. He did good for not knowing much about goats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 15, 2019)

I think it might have been a goat conspiracy "watch kids this is how you mess with human and show them how little they really know naahaha" 
O I couldn't help my self lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 16, 2019)

Lyla has been acting not her normal self. Her due date is tomorrow. I told her no going in the middle of the night and early morning. She went at 12:30am last year. She has pawing the ground laying down for little bit then gettimg back up and then paw and lay down. She ate all her feed this morning. And nibbling on hay.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2019)

Sure sounds like she's close... Better not turn around or you may miss it.   it all goes smoothly and on YOUR schedule.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 18, 2019)

Lyla had her babies at 4:30am
Girl



 
Boy


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats on a successful delivery.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 19, 2019)

Cute! Are you going to retain the Doeling?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

Most likely yes. But I am waiting to see what all we get.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 19, 2019)

I have 9 more does to kid.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 22, 2019)

Mary had a boy and girl today at 10am.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 27, 2019)

Robin had a girl yesterday. She surpised me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 27, 2019)

Aww such cuteness!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 27, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Jan 27, 2019)

The next one due is Feb 7th. She is bred to my Dapple buck. Can not what to see what she has. And thia will be her first kidding too.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 6, 2019)

Allie's due date is tomorrow
Watching her close. This is her first kidding.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 6, 2019)

Getting excited


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 6, 2019)

She is bred to my dapple buck. Its his first kids too. Cant wait to see what they look like.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 11, 2019)

Allie kidded last night. It was a ruf night.
She had twins. But we lost the girl. The boy is going to be most likely a bottle baby. Mommy has tore trying to get out 2-11lbs babies out and her pelvic did not open very much.

Here is Axle ( 5 oz baby bottle for size comparison)


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 11, 2019)

He is huge  sorry about the doe I hope momma recovers well that sound like it was not fun!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 11, 2019)

Even if she recovers she will never be able to have babies again. She is tore bad.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 11, 2019)

Yikes that's extremely are you goin to have her fixed then ( i say fixed because accidents with bucks have happened) just keep as a pet or what are you goin to do (not that you have to decide now). For my situation my husband would probably tell me to sale because we have to have the milk and for us keeping a non productive animal just isn't an option until we get more land and have the space. That's really frustrating and hard on her and you. (Which so far looks like we might get more land really soon praying but will see) she diffently had a beautiful buckling.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm hoping she will heal and be able to nurse her baby. Then she will be going to the sale barn then. She can never be bred again. I did call my vet and talked to them about what I need to do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry you lost the doe... and having to sell the mom.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 27, 2019)

Lucy had 3 girls. And this is her first kidding. The paint one has dappled.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 27, 2019)

Lol, that is awesome


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 27, 2019)

5 more to still kid. Then 6 hopfuly be due in july/August.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 2, 2019)

Nichole had 1 boy last night. We are grafting Lucy's paint on the Nichole. So far she is taking her. Big boy will get better pictires some time today.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is some better picturea of Nicole's baby.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 3, 2019)

So cute!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 4, 2019)

Mia kidded last night around 10 pm.
1 buck and 1 doe. Doe is the brown one.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 4, 2019)

I can't get over the color. Mia is a Nubian. I guess my bucks dapples come through strong.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 4, 2019)

So pretty!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 7, 2019)

Oreo had triplets this morning. 2 boys and 2 girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 7, 2019)

So cute!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 12, 2019)

I have 4 bottle babies in my house right now. 2, I got last week and 2 I got last night. 2 from last week got from one friend. 1 is a twin but could not nurse at first and was tuned then became a bottle baby. The other is a single very tiny for a single. And mommy had no milk for him. 2 I got last night are from another friend who's doe had 5 babies Sunday morning. 13 days early too. They lost 1 , 2 are nursing great and the 2 I got they had to tub feed at first. And I got them because they do not have time to bottle feed.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Mar 17, 2019)

Nora had a boy yesterday. Big one.


 
Here is his standing. Look how big he is.


----------

